# Deliv is shutting down!



## steveNYC (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I had noticed the emails to update my documents had stopped. I thought they had finally given up on me.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Never heard of them..............


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ic is hiring like crazy. suggest you try them 
I am giving out a promo codes its 1500 ! and splitting the money with the person if they do 100 order in 30 days.
Im not currently going out much only a few orders from dd . Detroit hospitals totally stuffed here some shut down ! no more supplies


----------

